
The Whale and the CEO: A Review of the Inventor Out for Blood in Silicon Valley - disgruntledphd2
https://librarianshipwreck.wordpress.com/2019/03/22/the-whale-and-the-ceo-a-review-of-the-inventor-out-for-blood-in-silicon-valley/
======
PaulHoule
Maybe I am unusual but I like the phlebotomy clinic that I go to.

They are fast to get you in and out, very nice people, and unlike the Red
Cross they don't have to stick the needle in multiple times.

------
cloudytoday
the book was fascinating to say the least

